# My Cutie - Alfie



## Anie (Dec 21, 2013)

I do get a bit carried away with the photo thing, so I am going to try to restrain myself but here's a few from the last 5 weeks.






































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










What a little heartbreaker!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

aren't they all. he's lovely


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

He is lovely, I love the one of him in the bath!

Is here a Staffordshire Bull Terrier?


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Oh gawd, how lovely is he!!! I just love puppy bellies.


----------



## JordanWalker (Aug 13, 2013)

Alfie is so cute and adorable in these photos. He is surely a heartbreaker. I love Alfie's pic while he is in the bathroom. He seems like his begging you to bath him. He seems that he cannot wait to take a bath. If he knows how to take a shower then he would probably take a bath. He has a lot of selfie pic.


----------

